# 10/22 youth stock



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

does anyone know of anybody that makes a youth stock for the Ruger 10/22 ?

Thanks
Ron


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

RONNIE J said:


> does anyone know of anybody that makes a youth stock for the Ruger 10/22 ?
> 
> Thanks
> Ron


Black & Decker, just kidding. I think Ruger has a "youth" 10/22 and if so, you may be able to order just the stock from them. Lots of folks on this site know a lot more about Ruger than I do and will be able to help.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In the midway USA catalog, they have TONS of stocks U can order for the 10/22, Ruger 700, AR15, etc. And, I mean a lot. Try looking on their website and see what they have. If U can't find it there - call and request their FULL catalog. It's like a phonebook sized thing...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't know how small you want to go. 

I bought the 10/22 standard carbine for my sons in 1990. They were around ages 10 and 12 at the time. They had no problems handling this rifle. 

It is 37" long, about two inches shorter than my Remmington Nylon 22.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ship's hit the nail on the head Ron. You could try the Ruger Forum to. I sure you can find something you'll like at Midway.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Fellows*

Thanks for the thoughts, I have looked all the places that could be of help-my grand son is 8 so most of what I found won't fit the bill. I have decided that I will just redo the factory stock and as he gets older pick up one of the better custom stocks for him--

Ron


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Midway USA has a ton of stocks for the 10/22, but I saw no youth models.


----------



## liberty911 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ruger just came out with a compact model 10/22 with a shorter 12 3/4 LOP. If you contact Ruger they should be able to send you a stock.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

liberty911 said:


> Ruger just came out with a compact model 10/22 with a shorter 12 3/4 LOP. If you contact Ruger they should be able to send you a stock.


Got him fixed up and he said that was a fine early Christmas gift  he is having a ball with it

Ron


----------



## Soup (Dec 4, 2006)

I just bought the junior model ruger for my 9 yr old daughter. I got my 10/22 for my 9th birthday an I'm 43 now. It is still an excellent gun and it has probably around 100,000 rounds through it. As my daughter gets bigger I will just replace the stock and keep this junior stock for a grandkid someday!


----------

